# Another Offbeat Seiko Quartz Chrono 7A34-7000 ?



## watchking1 (Nov 14, 2007)

Seems to have a white face, gold trim AND the date at the 12 o'clock position in a semi-circle in LED?

Is it part of the Seiko "Alien" Series?

Sounds nice but I can't Google a thing on this one...Trying to locate a pic or two


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

You're obviously not googling hard enough, Skip. :derisive:

Try this: http://www.csce.uark.edu/~jgauch/photos/dir1/chrono_quartz/7A34-7000/index.html



> .... the date at the 12 o'clock position in a semi-circle in LED?


That semi-circular date window is just a 'conventional' mechanical day wheel â€" gold Breguet style numbers on a black background.

Most of the 7A34's (there were about half a dozen different models) have a normal single day window at 12 o'clock.

Mechanically, the 7A34 movement was identical to the 7A28 (and 7A38) with the addition of a day wheel complication.

Hereâ€™s another version: http://members.cox.net/watches-1/7A34_7019.html .... Note Hung Phamâ€™s comments:



> The 7A34 models are not as popular as the other 7Axx models. They're too dressy, and the date window at "12" is poorly placed because it's obstructed by the center chrono hand.


You can pick them up quite cheaply on eBay. Sometimes very cheaply. 

Hereâ€™s the most recent listing I remember seeing: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230438273800

Note $16.25 ... and I've seen a mint boxed black anodised two-tone 7A34-7010 go for a little over $100 earlier this year.

In fact, it seems you can even still buy a N.O.S. two-tone 7A34-7010: http://chronograph.com/store/mli_viewItem.asp?idproduct=1229


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> That semi-circular *date* window is just a 'conventional' mechanical *day* wheel ....
> 
> Most of the 7A34's .... have a normal single *day* window at 12 o'clock.
> 
> .... with the addition of a *day* wheel complication.


Doh. :blush: Getting my 'days' and 'dates' mixed up (thinking about 7A3*8*'s, probably).









Put it down to posting too early in the morning - before I've had my coffee.


----------



## watchking1 (Nov 14, 2007)

Paul,

My Google fingers were bloody on this one. I think you guys have a better Google than the one here in states :sweatdrop:

Thanks for the info and pictures !! The check's in the mail for all your hard work. :notworthy: :notworthy: :notworthy:


----------

